# I Corinthians



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

When people become Christians, they don't at the same moment become nice. This always comes as something of a surprise. Conversion to Christ and His ways doesn't automatically furnish a person with impeccable manners and suitable morals.

The people of Corinth had a reputation in the ancient world as an unruly, hard-drinking, sexually promiscuous bunch of people. When Paul arrived with the Message and many of them became believers in Jesus, they brought their reputations with them right into church.

Paul spent a year and a half with them as their pastor, going over the Message of the "good news" in detail, showing them how to live out this new life of salvation and holiness as a community of believers. Then he went on his way to other towns and churches.

Sometime later Paul received a report from one of the Corinthian families that in his absence things had more or less fallen apart. He also received a letter from Corinth asking for help. Factions had developed, morals were in despair, worship had disintegrated into a selfish grabbing for the supernatural. It was the kind of thing that would have been expected of the Corinthians!

Paul's first letter to the Corinthians is a classic pastoral response: affectionate, firm, clear and unswerving in the conviction that God among them, revealed in Jesus and present in the Holy Spirit, continued to be the central issue in their lives, regardless of how much of a mess they had made of things. Paul doesn't disown them as brother and sister Christians, doesn't throw them out because of their bad behavior, and doesn't fly into a tirade over their irresponsible ways. He takes it all, more or less, in stride, but also takes them by the hand and goes over all the old ground again, directing them in how to work all the glorious details of God's saving love into their love for one another.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

They were really messed up folks, but Paul still addressed them as "Brothers".........God's Grace is truly amazing!

I think I know what your Corinthians II post will include. 

Very good overview of the Books. It helps us understand a little deeper in depth of what we are reading when we are in The Word!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"When people become Christians, they don’t at the same moment become nice. This always comes as something of a surprise. Conversion to Christ and His ways doesn’t automatically furnish a person with impeccable manners and suitable morals."

This concept should help us be willing to exhibit God's love and patience toward new believers. Molding them into the likeness of Jesus is the Holy Spirit's job - not ours!

Knowing that I'm not responsible for any other Christian's behavior is soooooo LIBERATING! That frees me to enjoy people as they are instead of trying to change them.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Well Said


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You said that right Mrs. B!

We Christians are all maturing spritually everyday.

When I was saved (9 years old), I did not follow Christ for several years, but has always had His convicting Holy Spirit within me. God had His way with me, then I started submitting to Him the best I could....I still do the best I can, but confess my sin and rest in His Grace when I fall short.

Honestly, the drinking, drugs, cussing, and womanizing was the easy stuff to stop doing. Its the pride, impatience, unforgiveness, and sins like that that is the hard stuff to quit, but the more I grow in Christ, the more I conquer and produce that spititual fruit.

Again, His Grace is Awsome!



Mrs Backlasher said:


> "When people become Christians, they don't at the same moment become nice. This always comes as something of a surprise. Conversion to Christ and His ways doesn't automatically furnish a person with impeccable manners and suitable morals."
> 
> This concept should help us be willing to exhibit God's love and patience toward new believers. Molding them into the likeness of Jesus is the Holy Spirit's job - not ours!
> 
> Knowing that I'm not responsible for any other Christian's behavior is soooooo LIBERATING! That frees me to enjoy people as they are instead of trying to change them.


----------

